# Alternatives to Model Mayhem???



## dpolston

I have reached a brick wall of sorts trying to fill in holes in my portfolio and I am waiting for a MM "acceptance" rating so that it can work for me. I know that this has been brought up before and I should have taken better notes (sorry Big Mike). But what are other "legitimate" non or semi-pro modeling talent site out there? Link me a few please.

I want to do some monetary compensation but mostly TFP or TFCD with acknowledgments.


----------



## Big Mike

Have you tried www.onemodelplace.com ?


----------



## dpolston

Nope... I knew you'd respond!   )

Thanks


----------



## Alpha

Craigslist works, too. There are quite a few models on MM in the Hampton/VA Beach area.


----------



## dpolston

Actually Max, you're the one that brought my attention to MM. I am waiting for "approval". How long does this usually take?


----------



## adolan20

I've been waiting for 3 days for my approval, so I have no idea


----------



## eleganteye

dpolston said:


> I have reached a brick wall of sorts trying to fill in holes in my portfolio and I am waiting for a MM "acceptance" rating so that it can work for me. I know that this has been brought up before and I should have taken better notes (sorry Big Mike). But what are other "legitimate" non or semi-pro modeling talent site out there? Link me a few please.
> 
> I want to do some monetary compensation but mostly TFP or TFCD with acknowledgments.



Craigslist and modellocate.com


----------



## Tee

dpolston said:


> Actually Max, you're the one that brought my attention to MM. I am waiting for "approval". How long does this usually take?



It was 3 or 4 days for me.


----------



## BKMOOD

When I used to shoot models (and I can't stand it anymore), I had much better luck finding models on Craigslist than on Model Mayhem and One Model Place combined.  Good luck.


----------



## xjoewhitex

You do realize how old this thread is? =p


----------



## Gngmodels

It is an EXCLUSIVE UK MODEL COMMUNITY; 

*Photographers
*Models
*Retouchers
*Make Up Artists 

Why it's better? 

*NO Fees
*Unlimited Mail 
*Unlimited Image Uploads 
*Full Access to Target Search 
*100% Free 

G&G Models | UK Models Network


----------



## tasman

I find that Model Mayhem is the best one to use. I have tried others. I have also placed an ads on Kijiji with great success.


----------



## Formatted

Is this thread so well CEOed that when people google Alternative to Model Mayhem it pops up?

I'm impressed.


----------



## Big Mike

This forum does really well with CEO....and sometimes it's really fast.

A few times, I've seen a new thread and Googled the topic to find a good resource...only to see the exact thread pop up near the top of the search results.


----------



## Vtec44

SEO is really good here.  I posted a thread and it showed up in Google less than 1 minute.


----------

